# BLS IFT Burn Out



## MusicMedic (Nov 20, 2010)

So ive been working at an IFT company ever since i started as an EMT back in January, I feel pretty burned out in the sense that it seems very monotonous (specifically dialysis calls, they are the majority of our call volume) and i dont feel "challenged". the only calls i enjoy are psych calls though but i dont have those too often.. and at times i feel like a Wheelchair Van or a Shuttle Service..

I just recently got hired on as a Overnight EMT/Security at a retirment community (pays pretty good) so i went down part time on the IFT Company

now my question is: How do you Fight the Monotony of IFT/Dialysis Transfers? 

my other question is: Are there any Volunteer Opportunities in southern CA for 911/Emergency Services? i really want the action of a 911 rig but unfourtunatly none of the 911 private companies are hiring EMT's..


----------



## Sasha (Nov 20, 2010)

Bring a laptop for between calls.

Or go to Paramedic and run some really cool should've gone by flight but flight isn't flying right now ground transfers.

I missed an airway burn call the other night by like five minutes. I was so ticked. Apparently it was a pretty freaking awesome transfer.


----------



## rescue99 (Nov 20, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> So ive been working at an IFT company ever since i started as an EMT back in January, I feel pretty burned out in the sense that it seems very monotonous (specifically dialysis calls, they are the majority of our call volume) and i dont feel "challenged". the only calls i enjoy are psych calls though but i dont have those too often.. and at times i feel like a Wheelchair Van or a Shuttle Service..
> 
> I just recently got hired on as a Overnight EMT/Security at a retirment community (pays pretty good) so i went down part time on the IFT Company
> 
> ...



The one thing about transfers is ya just have to want to do it, period. If  you need more, just do what you've done; ya got another job. My adivice...go back to school and find your passion as soon as you are able :>) For now, think of all those transfers as doing a very good deed. Somebody has to care...may as well be you!


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 20, 2010)

I know you're out of OC, but AMR in San Diego is going to have a hiring bout in December, they've got a few 911 contracts down here. San Diego Co Fire is volunteer, as well as San Miguel and Intermountain Fire Rescue. I know the first and third mentioned will put you through their fire academy, not sure about the second.

I don't know much about your area though you did say Southern Cali.  

As for the boredom, shoot, I've only been at it around eight months and I'm getting burned out. I recently got a Nook so I can bring a bunch of books to work with me in the space of one book, helps pass the time. Keep your eyes on your career goal, and keep in mind BLS IFT in SoCal is a job, not a career.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 20, 2010)

How did I beat the monotony of BLS transfers?


By getting the hell out of a an IFT only company.  Took 7 months too long, but I've finally done it, and today / tomorrow is my last day.




ALS transfers are good and fun... and really the only transfers that should EVER be done by ambulance are psych, paralyzed/immobile and ALS...  Then the job would actually mean something more than just a taxi...


----------



## BearChicago (Nov 25, 2010)

Embrace the opportunity to sharpen up your skills. That's what helps me on days that drag. You may not be handling actual emergencies, but you have plenty of opportunities to fine-tune your medical assessment and documentation.


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 25, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> So ive been working at an IFT company ever since i started as an EMT back in January, I feel pretty burned out in the sense that it seems very monotonous (specifically dialysis calls, they are the majority of our call volume) and i dont feel "challenged". the only calls i enjoy are psych calls though but i dont have those too often.. and at times i feel like a Wheelchair Van or a Shuttle Service..
> 
> I just recently got hired on as a Overnight EMT/Security at a retirment community (pays pretty good) so i went down part time on the IFT Company
> 
> ...



AMR out in RivCo hires PT EMT's pretty frequently, my division has 4 new hires in FTO time right now.


----------



## bstone (Nov 25, 2010)

The only way I know is to change jobs to a 911 service or upgrade to Intermediate/Advance or Paramedic.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 25, 2010)

Trust me, being a medic doesn't save you from BLS IFT burnout.  Actually makes it worse, IMO.


----------



## socalmedic (Nov 25, 2010)

care and doctors are both hiring, care tests about once a month. Doctors is hiring about every 2. if you get hired at care you will be doing IFT for about 6 months, however very few dialysis.


----------



## Amycus (Nov 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Trust me, being a medic doesn't save you from BLS IFT burnout.  Actually makes it worse, IMO.



I can't speak to this comment from the ALS side, but I can imagine it being much more stressful than BLS. At least as a BLS provider, you are mostly IFTing stable PTs, whereas an ALS transfer may be "stable" and requirely constant vigilance to make sure their condition does not change.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2010)

See that would be fun. But when you're a medic and getting stuck running nothing but bls ifts. That can get annoying and old. 





Amycus said:


> I can't speak to this comment from the ALS side, but I can imagine it being much more stressful than BLS. At least as a BLS provider, you are mostly IFTing stable PTs, whereas an ALS transfer may be "stable" and requirely constant vigilance to make sure their condition does not change.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> See that would be fun. But when you're a medic and getting stuck running nothing but bls ifts. That can get annoying and old.



+ 1 

I worked about 2 years 911 on a BLS level and 1 year as an ALS 911 provider and now I'm back at IFTs!!! talk about bringing your world down, and ya I do half BLS and half ALS calls, sucks!!!!!

hang in there apply to 911 companies, but just as a warning you get burnt out on those too. 

good luck


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 25, 2010)

I can count on two hands the number of legit ALS transfers I did in 7 months (ie not "Oh, we need a Paramedic because we have fluids running at TKO")  

And I can count on 1 finger the amount of people that actually NEEDED a Paramedic during a transport.




Though quite a few of the EMTs I worked with did 911 for a while and left to do IFT as, in their words, it's "loads easier, and pay isn't bad for the work that's done".  




Plus, I dreaded the fact of blowing my back out for an obese patient that ate themselves into their current predicament, in a non-emergency situation.   It's one thing to risk yourself for someones life... another to risk your livelihood for a non-emergent situation.


----------



## gicts (Nov 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I can count on two hands the number of legit ALS transfers I did in 7 months (ie not "Oh, we need a Paramedic because we have fluids running at TKO")
> 
> And I can count on 1 finger the amount of people that actually NEEDED a Paramedic during a transport.
> 
> ...



I vouch for ya, I'm in the same boat.


To the OP: Find a way to start a traveling dialysis company and put your IFT job out of business.

One of our regular IFT was 700+LBS, and there were others that came out of the same place 3x a week. Why one machine couldn't go to them is something that I will never understand.  I'd shake my head every time I heard it dispatched, followed by lift assist.


----------



## 46Young (Nov 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Trust me, being a medic doesn't save you from BLS IFT burnout.  Actually makes it worse, IMO.



It's true. Most of us got into EMS thinking that we were going to help people, make a difference, etc. etc. We thought we'd be "doin' it!" It becomes monotonous and frustrating to not be able to use your training for much beyond a basic assessment, vitals, and comfort care on most BLS IFT's.

Besides the increased pay, many upgrade to medic because they want to be able to do more for their pts. That was my motivation. So now that you're an IFT medic, you're still doing many of the BLS discharges, dialysis runs, etc, along with the ALS versions of these, such as the basic cardiology xfer, aka IV lock, monitor, O2. *Yawn* Sorry. Maybe you get to run an exciting NS drip at 50 cc/hr. Hardcore! Vent discharges are even better. If you think it's frustrating and boring to not use your skills and training much as an EMT, imagine how maddening it is at the paramedeic level. there are medics at my IFT side job that haven't started a line since they became a medic, let alone drop a tube, push meds, etc. 

Lucky for me, my hospital did both 911 NYC EMS and IFT as well. The 911 is both busy and challenging, and then you get to downshift on the IFT days.


----------



## 46Young (Nov 26, 2010)

@ the OP, 

there is no good way to break up the monotony of BLS IFT. The only comfort is that it's easier than many other jobs. Take your typical burger flipper. They have to be doing some work related task pretty much the entire time they're working. Same for a Costco cashier, supermarket employee, etc. I found my old job loading/unloading trucks at night for a UPS-like company much more mentally/physically exhausting. Even a security guard may be standing for most of the day. That can wear on you. My point is, there's much worse jobs to have. There are career IFT EMT's and medics that are there by choice, just because it's not very challenging.


----------



## MusicMedic (Nov 26, 2010)

socalmedic said:


> care and doctors are both hiring, care tests about once a month. Doctors is hiring about every 2. if you get hired at care you will be doing IFT for about 6 months, however very few dialysis.



Is Doctors hiring right now? cause last i checked they were on a freeze

i cant do care right now since they want full time w/o sced restrictions


i hope to go to medic school, but i refuse to work for IFT as a Medic, id rather volunteer as a ALS 911 than work IFT ALS...

im hoping also to try to get into a Local ER since now i have some experience under my belt


----------



## reaper86 (Nov 30, 2010)

I know how you feel, I've been doing IFT stuff for five years and been burned out for 3 of them.  I applied for a job with 911 yesterday.  Look for volunteer rescue squads around you and try to join them.  When you are on the back of the truck on a long transport, go through scenarios in your head, think about things that could go wrong and think about things you can do to fix them.  That will get you to use your critical thinking skills and break some of the monotony.  

Working IFT will cause you to not be as sharp in your skills, esp. trauma-related, so when you have time, take out the LSB, KED and splints and find someone that is willing to let you practice on them.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Nov 30, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> now my question is: How do you Fight the Monotony of IFT/Dialysis Transfers?



Do it part-time, and have a specific goal. I do part-time IFT, part-time EMS coverage at special events, and part-time at another job; I make decent money for a college job and can set my own hours. I'm in school for a higher-level health profession and I know I'm getting experience talking to patients (a skill I really struggle with) that will really help me out in my end-goal profession. I also think about some of the super-crappy jobs I've had in the past and they help put things in perspective. 



Linuss said:


> Plus, I dreaded the fact of blowing my back out for an obese patient that ate themselves into their current predicament, in a non-emergency situation.   It's one thing to risk yourself for someones life... another to risk your livelihood for a non-emergent situation.



That's why I refuse to lift super-obese patients without lift assistance. I'm sorry they have to wait an extra 15 minutes to get back to their nursing home, but their inconvenience isn't worth risking permanent damage.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 1, 2010)

IMO, doing BLS transfers gives you a chance to learn when to be sociable with your patient. Many times, they just need a hand or someone to talk to during the ride. I did IFT's for years. I always initially assessed as if they were a 911 patient. Why? Patients can do things that just aren't expected. Going from hospital to SNF? I'm looking for the patient to show me they're stable for transfer. I've refused transports and always with they "call when they're ready, I'll be happy to come back and transport". More often than not, we get a call later, maybe a day or two and they're finally ready to go. 

Personally, I like doing IFT runs. I end up seeing how various diseases progress, what they look like, what meds are used (even if off-label sometimes) and so on. 

Also, the reason why I do all my calls as if 911 is that way I'm used to a much faster pace of doing things. I can always slow the scene down, but it's difficult to speed up a slow scene... or partners that aren't used to doing things fast. When you're put in a stressful situation, you'll default to what you're comfy with. I've seen that a lot...


----------

